# Katzenbeute: Marder?



## Inken (19. Okt. 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Unsere Mina ist ein echter Killer. Freigänger, kommt eigentlich nur zum Fressen nach Hause, ist den ganzen Tag - ob mit oder ohne vollem Bauch - auf der Jagd und schafft dabei, halb blind wie sie ist, ein enormes Pensum. Nach guten Nächten liegen morgens schon mal acht oder neun Mäuse vor der Terrassentür.. :?
Vögel eher selten, ab und an mal eine Ratte, einmalig ein Maulwurf , keine Kaninchen, auch Fische werden verneint.. :haue3

Soweit so gut, ist ja schließlich auch ihr Job!

Heute Abend brachte sie stolz etwas mit, das ich so aus der Nähe noch nie gesehen habe: 

 

Ein Marder, oder? 
Zum Größenvergleich habe ich ein Teelicht dazu gestellt. Wie gesagt, ich weiß, dass es sie gibt, aber ich habe noch keinen in natura (fast hätte ich "live" geschrieben) gesehen.. 

Obwohl ich schon einmal einen unter der Motorhaube hatte, war ich doch erschrocken. Der kleine Kerl tat mir leid, ein niedliches Tier.. 

Aber welche Art Marder er ist, könnt ihr mir doch bestimmt sagen, oder? Ein Wiesel?


----------



## guenter (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Hallo Inken,

was für ein Kämpfer die Mina! 

Meine Daisy hatte auch mal einen gefangen, aber die ist ja viel größer als Mina.

Würde schon sagen das es ein Marder ist.


----------



## wp-3d (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Hi Inken,

das war ein Mauswiesel, 
mit einem Marder hätte Mina doch einige Probleme.


.


----------



## Dodi (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Moin Inken!

Was für ein Jäger, Eure Mina!

Diese Mauswiesel - ich muss gestehen, ich habe so ein Tier, zumindest bewusst, noch nicht gesehen - sind ja auch sehr nützlich.
Hier mal der Link zu Wiki. 

Wenn unser Abi auf Tour ist und Lust dazu hat, gibt es mal ein Kaninchen, da diese hier auf den Wiesen der Nachbarshäuser häufig vertreten sind. Mäuse bringt er uns manchmal bis ins Wohnzimmer, wo er diese genüßlich verspeist, ohne, das auch nur ein Fleck auf dem Teppich kommt.
Mal sehen, wann unsere mittlerweile schon recht großen Nachwuchstiger ihre Beute anschleppen...


----------



## Joachim (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Moin,

mönsch - was habt ihr für Katzen?  Unsere beschränken sich auf Mäuse und (selten, dennoch leider) auch mal ein Vogel - aber das wars dann auch schon...


----------



## Inken (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Guten Morgen!

Und vielen Dank für eure Anbtworten!! 

@ Günter:
Mut und Dummheit liegen oft dicht beieinander. Bei Mina bin ich mir nicht sicher, was überwiegt.. 

@ Werner:
Vielen Dank für deine treffsichere Antwort! Ich hatte mir gestern Abend beim Googeln schon einige Vertreter aus der Familie der Marder angesehen, bin beim Wiesel hängengeblieben, war mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Das Mauswiesel habe ich nicht gefunden, danke!!

@ Dodi:
Danke für den interessanten Link! Ohne diese kleinen Kerle hätte Mina also noch mehr zu tun! Ich sag' ja, Mut und Dummheit... Bringt einen Kollegen zur Strecke..
Eure kleine Bande wird bestimmt bald nicht mehr zu halten sein, sie haben ja einen guten Lehrer! 

@ Joachim:
Wenn du noch alle Finger hast, dann mochte sie dich! 

Der kleine Kerl wird heute beerdigt, und sie 

 hat jetzt Wieselverbot! 

Ganz herzliche..


----------



## Butterfly (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Morgen Inken.

Schöne Katze, aber fehlt ihr ein Auge. 

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Inken (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Hallo Butterfly!

Das Auge ist schon noch da, aber außer Funktion, als Folge eines Angriffs auf ein Auto.
Den Kampf hatte sie verloren und nur mit viel Glück überlebt.. 
Seitdem jagt sie nur noch hinter dem Haus und spart dabei die Trecker aus..


----------



## Butterfly (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Wie auch immer, Beute macht sie ja trotzdem!!


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Christine (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*



Inken schrieb:


> Mut und Dummheit liegen oft dicht beieinander. Bei Mina bin ich mir nicht sicher, was überwiegt..



Hi Inken, 

ja - das denke ich auch. Denn bei einem größeren Vertreter der Marderfamilie hätte das durchaus hässliche Verletzungen bedeuten können. 

Bei unseren geht eigentlich nur Elsie auf die Marder los, wenn sie die auf dem Flachdach erwischt, was diese - Familie Steinmarder - aber zu vermeiden suchen, seit sie einmal fürchterlich Prügel bezogen haben  (aber mir war bei den Kampfgeräuschen ganz anders.... ).
Butzi beschränkt sich auf alles, was ihren persönlichen Speiseplan bereichert, und Mukki hat, seit sie zur Drinnenkatze mutiert ist, gar kein Interesse mehr, sich die Krallen schmutzig zu machen.


----------



## karsten. (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

moin


----------



## Christine (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Hi Karsten,

ja - es sind schon süsse Fratzen. Unser altes Auto haben sie 10 Jahr als Esszimmer benutzt und auch nie nur ein Kabel angenagt. Nur halt manchmal Steine, Knochen, Eierschalen, Brotscheiben vergessen wegzuräumen...(Und der Chef wunderte sich, warum es im Motorraum klötert )


----------



## zickenkind (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Hallo Inken,

nun weiß ich/wir das ich/wir mit Sicherheit nicht mehr ohne Anuschka bei Dir/Euch aufschlagen werden. Solche Bestien können nur mit größeren Bestien in Schach gehalten werden     
Einerseits schade aber so ist leider die Natur.....  
Anuschka übt schon mal die Tarnung.......


----------



## andreas1704 (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Also unser Kater Max hat sich vor kurzen mit einem Marder oder Waschbär angelegt und dabei den kürzeren gezogen. Er hatte eine Bisswunde an der Kehle und hat geblutet wie verrückt. Also schnell zum Tierarzt gefahren und nachsehen lassen. Es war schlimmer als es aussah, er hatte 2 kleine Löcher im Hals die desinfiziert wurden. Die Ärztin meinte es war ein Marder oder Waschbär. Mein Vater ist der festen Meinung es war ein Marder daes in unserer Gegend keine Waschbären gibt. Max geht es jetzt nach einer Woche wieder blendent


----------



## Christine (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Neee, Michael, da würd ich aber 5,- EUR auf Mina setzen. Wobei ich beiden die Begegnung nicht wünsche....


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Na, das nenne ich mal einen echten "Tiger"


----------



## zickenkind (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Katzenbeute: Marder?*

Hallo Christine,

leider ist es so bei Anuschka das sie die Katzen liebt und nicht jagt.  Leider wissen das die Katzen nicht  
Und Mina weiß es leider auch nicht und wird dann im Keller eingesperrt, man(n) könnte ja jetzt sagen damit hat der Hund gewonnen....... Aber so böse sind wir nicht......  Also jedem so wie es die Natur vorgesehen hat


----------

